# increase in electricity bill



## gelled (12 Feb 2013)

hi all. My electricity bill has increased from 53 euro per month in early 2011 to a whopping 95 per month January 2013. Being steadily increasing over this period 53 to 65 to 79 to 82 to now 95. Don't thing i'm using that significantly more than i use to. Has there being this huge increase in electricity costs or is it time to find another provider. Thank you


----------



## vandriver (12 Feb 2013)

Have the number of units changed per bill?


----------



## panindub (12 Feb 2013)

various reasons
- you signed up in early 2011 to discount rate, which has now expired
- their has been prices increases every year, not exactly sure, probably around 8-10%(but would need to check)


----------



## gelled (12 Feb 2013)

no, i signed up about 6 years ago. Units seemed to be broken up into 2 different prices. Maybe peak and off peak but now all units being charged at the peak price. 0.159 per unit with standing charge of 31/ month. Does this sound about normal. Using approx 400- 450 units per month. Or so bill says


----------



## Leo (12 Feb 2013)

If you were previously being charged separately for day/night units, and are now paying the same rate for all, then you have changed plans. The ESB standard rate is .1699+VAT per unit. 

Are you sure your standing charge is €31 per month? That's €372 per year before you use any electricity, and far in excess of ESB's €110.81+VAT per annum.

Who is your provider? Might be time to shop around.


----------



## gelled (12 Feb 2013)

Sorry my mistake. Standing charge is .38 per day for 31 days of billing period. Not 31 euro per month. So .159 is cheaper than esb. Just been informed that the 2 rates was for increase in rates that particular month. Rates rose from .152 to .159 in oct 2012. I'm currently with airtricity but must have a look at other options. If only to receive discount for switching


----------



## Sandals (12 Feb 2013)

Tesco/Bord Gais offering 2000 points to change and you gain tesco points everytime a bill paid. Cant comment on value etc but my bill also rising so this is something Im been meaning to look into but very difficult when bills have been online for past few years.


----------



## Time (12 Feb 2013)

€30 per month standing charge is correct for rural nightsaver customers.


----------



## STEINER (12 Feb 2013)

Over the last 4 years my electricicity bills have gradually risen from about €35 per month to €50 per month, which is small enough usage.  Its no hassle to switch supplier for cheaper bills.  When my Airtricity deal is up later this year, I'll just stick or switch to the cheapest.


----------



## margaret1 (12 Feb 2013)

I changed suppliers recently, seems to be a bit of a delay but straight forward to complete request online. I found this website http://www.bonkers.ie/compare-gas-electricity-prices/electricity/ good in outlining the best options particularly if you an idea of the last 12 mths usage in terms of KWh or cost.


----------



## Leo (12 Feb 2013)

Time said:


> €30 per month standing charge is correct for rural nightsaver customers.


 
I presume this is AirTricity also? Bord Gais charge is €212.54, ESB €192.61, all exclusive of VAT. Definitely check your current plan and usuage and look at all available options.


----------



## STEINER (14 Jul 2013)

I think Airtricity were way out of order with my last estimated bill 2 months ago, usage for 21 March to 21 May of €186 which is double what any of my actual or estimated bills would be.  I think they were just using the cold snap as an excuse to bump up estimated bills and their cashflow in.  It is not a reasonable bill estimate if my actual bill for 22 May - 21 July is going to be €5 or so and my previous bill was in the region of €90.   I just see it as sharp practise on their part which inconveniences me.


----------



## Black Sheep (14 Jul 2013)

I always read my own meter and check it against the bill so if their estimate is way off the scale I just pay according to my reading (approx)


----------



## MrEarl (14 Jul 2013)

STEINER said:


> I think Airtricity were way out of order with my last estimated bill 2 months ago, usage for 21 March to 21 May of €186 which is double what any of my actual or estimated bills would be.  I think they were just using the cold snap as an excuse to bump up estimated bills and their cashflow in.  It is not a reasonable bill estimate if my actual bill for 22 May - 21 July is going to be €5 or so and my previous bill was in the region of €90.   I just see it as sharp practise on their part which inconveniences me.



Hello,

Interesting to read this ... while I'm not convinced it was the same reason, we had some significant problems with Airtricity and their billing, between unusual costs and irregular billing periods - must admit, best thing I ever did was move to another provider (again, Bonkers.ie gave comparison and with sign on promotions, has proven very helpful to us).


----------



## mathepac (14 Jul 2013)

@steiner The simplest way to avoid estimated readings / excessive bills is to give your supplier an actual reading using any of the phone, the internet, or the card the reader drops in the letter-box if he misses you.


----------



## jacal1 (16 Jul 2013)

Just figured I'd add that sometimes the mistake is not a current overcharge, but rather mistakes in the past that led to undercharge.  Many companies will not make you pay the difference if they were undercharging by their own mistake.  Your new amount may actually be the correct one after a little while where you got an unexpected break.  Have you compared with similar homes that have similar energy usage?


----------



## STEINER (25 Jul 2013)

MrEarl said:


> Interesting to read this ... while I'm not convinced it was the same reason, we had some significant problems with Airtricity and their billing, between unusual costs and irregular billing periods - must admit, best thing I ever did was move to another provider.



In fairness to Airtricity, they did rectify the previous gross overestimate when I submitted a meter reading online so I have a €2 credit now rather than a bill.  I still am none the wiser as to why I was landed with an estimated bill of double the average, it was funny, several correct bills of approx €90 or so, then an estimated one of €180.  It is sorted now, no harm done. I should add that I don't have access myself to the meter, the janitor has the key to the meter cupboard in our common area for several properties.


----------



## Leo (26 Jul 2013)

STEINER said:


> In fairness to Airtricity...



Also on fairness to Airtricity...they don't do meter readings. ESB Networks provide them with billing information.


----------



## niceoneted (27 Jul 2013)

Got bill the other day it has more than doubled. It was in fact the largest bill I have ever gotten. March bill was actual reading, May bill was an estimate, and July bill accurate. Thus the rise has taken place in last 4 months. Nothing different in use so cannot fathom the rise.


----------



## Time (27 Jul 2013)

Someone stealing electricity?


----------



## vandriver (28 Jul 2013)

niceoneted said:


> Got bill the other day it has more than doubled. It was in fact the largest bill I have ever gotten. March bill was actual reading, May bill was an estimate, and July bill accurate. Thus the rise has taken place in last 4 months. Nothing different in use so cannot fathom the rise.


March was incredibly cold this year.Do you use electricity for anything like heating,hot water?


----------



## niceoneted (28 Jul 2013)

No gas for heating and sometimes hot water. Timer on immersion. I cannot see where an extra 100 would come from. Fish tank got with pump is the only change. Does anyone else know if this would cause such an increase?


----------



## Time (28 Jul 2013)

It is entirely possible, if the pump is 500 watts running 24/7.


----------

